# Lost another golden boy to cancer



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Yes once the breed has you there is never any other like them. I am glad you have Charlie to hang on to and nice to hear a new pup soon. Just seems like we have lost so many of our wonderful goldens this year. I pray that 2012 rings in with none!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.

Run softly at the Bridge Casey.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I hope you find comfort here among similar lovers of this most special breed. When you feel able, I hope you'll share stories of your puppers and some pictures.... we LOVE pictures. Hugs to you and Charlie and godspeed to sweet Casey.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Take comfort knowing you gave them a great life and they did not suffer with illness for an extended time.

I lost Lucky the same way. Less than 12 HR before he was playing ball for over 3 hrs at the age of 13 with young athletic dogs and the next morning he did not get up while we where making bacon his fave. Though his arthritis was acting up but took him to emergency vet. The said he was bleeding from his spleen- emergency surgery was done. Did not know he was sick. Liver cancer with tumor the size of a football with mets to his spleen causing it to rupture. I let him go. I did not want him to suffer with healing from surgery to only loss him a few months later if I was lucky. He was too good a boy for that.

I'm sure a new golden will come to you at the right time for you and your family. I just rescue my newest addition and he looks very similar and exhibits some of the behaviors to my Lucky did.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss and frankly hope my old girl goes that way, quick, but how hard it is to even think about. Kudos to your for getting to know a new soul, they are all so unique and special. My sympathies to you and your family for this difficult time. Kimberly


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Casey. Even after every loss of one of goldens we say never another golden and we get another one. There is just something about those sweet pups. The right one will come along. 

My most recent two goldens have been rescue goldens. It is amazing how they both have picked up some of the little quirks of my heart dog Beau that passed away before either of them came to the home. 

My heart goes out to you in your time of loss. Hug Charlie lots and it will help.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am sorry, cancer really sucks.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Cancer sucks big time and I wish our goldens didn't suffer from this horrible disease.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. 
I had two goldens die of cancer fast without any obvious signs. I think goldens are so stoic that they don't let us know when something is wrong. They seem to have a strong pain threshold and they also do not want to burden us. They hold on just for us, till it is too late.
I pretty much hold my breath with every passing year that I have my Toby. I have blood work done on him every six months. Lately, of course, he has not been so lucky and had two surgeries, TPLO which is cruciate ligament repair on his right knee and FHO on his hip. He is still recovering from both. But at least it is not cancer. Knock on wood!
Again, I am so sorry for the loss of your fur baby!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

What a great attitude you have ! I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charliebear*

Charliebear

I am so very, very, sorry for the loss of your sweet Goldens!
We lost our Golden Girl at 11.5 years old last December and lost our Samoyed at age of 10, both to hemangiosarcoma.
I am sure Charlie would love another buddy and I know you will find one. Are you going to look at the Golden Rescues, or go to a breeder?
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your sudden, horrible loss. Miss Lillie passed New Year's Day of this year, 5 weeks after we had to let Jake go to the bridge. We were absolutely devastated. We brought Maddie home April 16th. She is a godsend (although I had forgotten what puppies were like). We hope to bring a rescue into our home, maybe next year. You're so right, they wiggle their way into our hearts. My deepest sympathy to you & your family.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I am so sorry. Sending you strength.


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

We lost our sweet Casey to hemangiosarcoma just 2 months ago. It was also very fast.
Hugs to you and Charlie. Godspeed Casey.


----------



## dirtengineer (Dec 18, 2011)

Deepest sympathies from my wife and I. We know how you feel, as we are still reeling from the loss of our Sigma last week (to the night) in exactly the same way. Hemangiosarcoma and other cancers are so brutally quick.

Take comfort in that your pup is no longer in pain, running free at the bridge. It certainly has helped thinking of our pooch chasing an endless supply of un-breakable frisbees and always-clean tennis balls.

To all the recent departures of our friends, RIP sweet puppies. Enjoy the Bridge. We shall meet again.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

It just happens so fast.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. I lost my Buddy seven months ago, still crying and it's very hard without my boy, but no regrets. Love and light he brought in my life will never fade.


----------



## charliebear (Dec 20, 2011)

thank you all so much for your thoughts and payers

huggs to all of you it means so much.

charliebear


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charliebear*

Charliebear

So many of us know this pain.


----------



## charliebear (Dec 20, 2011)

we lost Casey on the 13th of this month. so my prayers and thoughts are with you. it was your post that I read and thought I was reading about my Casey. an d that is why i joined this group. 
take care 
charliebear


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. I have been there too, a loss from cancer. I still can't think of having any other breed but a Golden. Prayers going your way.


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost your friend!


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

My prayers to you. I lost both of my goldens earlier this year to Hemnagio in 6 weeks. One was 10 years and the other just 7 years old. My first golden lived to be 14 years old. The cancer is hard, but their love is more incredible.

We have two new Golden babies in our house. We hope they will never get cancer, there is an understanding they could. I take their love as a gift each day. One thing for certain, I know that all my Golden's live and lived their life with so much love no matter how long or short. And I got to share that with them.


----------



## Jleway (Mar 15, 2010)

*A walk in those shoes....*

I lost my first golden to melanoma. Fortunately, or unfortunately... however you see it... Penny was diagnosed months before she passed. I knew that it was almost her time to go when she started having nose bleeds. I'm so sorry for your loss. You will be in my prayers... I sometimes think that not all people know how difficult it can be to loose a Golden Retriever. Goldens are like our little furry babies... our best friends. I sometimes think that when you say that you've lost your golden... that those people just roll their eyes and go "Oh, you just lost ONLY your dog." Once, I even got a "good" like 'good' it was only a dog, it's not that important... But, I've found that the greatest losses in my life have been the deaths of my two previous Golden Retrievers. I still cry sometimes, and it's been two years since Leia died and almost six since Penny died. Still I ponder, still I sob, and still I look at the sky and say hi to my 'now' angelic babies. 

I'm here if you need someone... just PM me. If you need a virtual shoulder to cry on that is.


----------



## charliebear (Dec 20, 2011)

thank you so much, is all I can say right now..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charliebear*

Charliebear

So glad you are with us and hoping you will stay and enjoy this forum.
So very SORRY for your losses and I pray that you can love again someday.
WE LOST our Smooch on Dec. 7, 2010 and our Snobear of March 27, 2010.
both to hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Casey. Godspeed dear Casey.
Cancer sucks.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Im so sorry to hear about you losing Charlie. I know how hard it is, lost two of my four Goldens to cancer. The last one Katie was very much like your case with Charlie. I miss her more than words can say, still shed a tear now and then but she is still making me smile. I hope that you can do the same and know Charlie isn't in pain and is up at the rainbow bridge playing with my Katie.

Mike


----------

